# How to Stop E-mail From Opening Automatically



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

I changed all my e-mail accounts so that they wouldn't open unless I clicked on them. I have lost those settings and now I can't remember how I did it. Now my e-mail opens automatically (the last one) when I go into the mailbox. I need help, AGAIN. Thanks...


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

What e-mail client are using and the type of mail (POP3)?

Let us know. Dan-O


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

Sorry, Outlook Express/POP 3


----------



## JW9T69 (Feb 15, 1999)

Under the Tools menu go to Options and uncheck "When starting, go directly to my 'inbox' folder".


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

You might be talking about the Preview Pane, so go to View, Layout, and untick preview Pane for each folder. That means you need to have the Inbox highlighted, then go to View, Layout, and untick Preview Pane. Then you would go to the other folders and do the same.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

Thanks, Randy G. It was the Preview Pane that I couldn't remember. I wrote it down this time for future reference. Have a good one...


----------

